# Happy days Friday and Saturday



## Jellybean's mom (Jul 6, 2007)

They are gorgeous!!!!!!! Bless you!


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

You just made the days of 2 beautiful dogs, too .....


----------



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

Oh that os wonderful. They are both lovely. Happy endings are so nice to hear!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Gorgeous Redheads


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Beautiful girls and happy endings. They look like sweeties and happy.


----------



## daddysgirl (Feb 27, 2007)

Sienna and Marilyn are beautiful, thanks for doing what you do. Denise


----------



## sophiesadiehannah's mom (Feb 11, 2007)

another great happy ending, thanks for your rescue work, there will be a special reward for you sometime in this life or the next.


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

Truly happy days! Thanks for doing the work you do. They are beautiful girls.


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Wow, how these gorgeous dogs end up in a shelter, I'll never understand. How lucky that you were there for them...


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

They are both beautiful and thankful for what you did. And I thank you too.

Hooch


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Thanks for the kind words. I get so much for myself out of helping them though that it seems wrong to be thanked. Seeing them happy and safe is an amazing feeling.


----------



## GoldRocksMom (Feb 9, 2007)

great job
knowing they are happy and loved is a great feeling
thank you for helping these girls


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

they are both beautiful!.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

They are two very pretty girls. They look like a couple of sweeties. Glad they are both on their way to better places.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

They are stunning girls!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Beautiful..*

Beautiful is not sufficient to describe these two Golden Girls!!!
Bless you for rescuing them!!


----------



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

Missy,
You are these 2 girls gaurdian angel.
Thank you so much for doing this for them!
Bless you!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Great job, you rock girl, there beautiful


----------



## robinsegg26 (Nov 14, 2006)

two gorgeous redheads..


----------

